# [H] Large NiB/Unpainted GK army [W] Paypal (US preferred)



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

So I've recently run into kind of a big money problem as in I need wheels nowish for work/school and am a little short on funds to purchase the motorcycle lessons I want and the scooter/motorcycle. So I'm throwing up my GK army here with the intention of jumping back into 40k later down the road. This is simply a much more immediate need and I would rather part with this force than my computer.

Much of this is still NiB and all of it is unpainted. As of now I'm not willing to sell off parts of it. Selling as a whole is much preferred.

*NiB*

SPACE MARINE RAZORBACK BOX
SPACE MARINE RAZORBACK BOX
SPACE MARINE VENERABLE DREADNOUGHT 
Yu-Jing Oniwaban Shinobu Kitsune http://www.infinitythegame.com/infinity/en/2011/miniatures/oniwaban-shinobu-kitsune/
ALEPH: Nagas (sniper) http://www.infinitythegame.com/infinity/en/2011/miniatures/nagas-2/
GREY KNIGHTS SQUAD BOX
GREY KNIGHTS SQUAD BOX
GREY KNIGHTS SQUAD BOX
Emperor's Champion (Finecast)
Stormraven Gunship (NoS)

*Unpainted + Assembled*

GREY KNIGHTS NEMESIS DREADKNIGHT (Sword + incinerator)
SPACE MARINE VENERABLE DREADNOUGHT (Only Torsos built. Arms still on sprue) 
SPACE MARINE VENERABLE DREADNOUGHT (Only Torsos built. Arms still on sprue) 
SPACE MARINE RHINO TANK 
SPACE MARINE RHINO TANK
SPACE MARINE RHINO TANK
15 Grey Knight w/ swords
2 Grey Knight w/ daemonhammer
8 Grey Knight w/ psycannons
5 Grey Knight Interceptors (1 backpack missing one coil)
10 GK terminators
- warding stave
- falchions
- sword
- sword + psycannon
- banner (banner fell off at wrist, easily fixable)
- 2 halberd
- daemonhammer
- daemonhammer + psycannon
- apothecary

Also included are all the bits from the GK boxes, Dread boxes (weapon sprues), etc still on their original sprues to ensure its easier to match arms and such.

I will also throw in the GK Codex.

I'm currently looking for *$500*. I'm willing to ship anywhere within the US. I will keep this sale on Heresy alone for a little while then I will be putting it on other trading sites. PM if interested!


----------

